
Back When Amazon Was a Startup ... - rockstar9
http://www.sproutly.com/2008/04/30/apply-to-amazon-1994/
======
noodle
i'm impressed with the way this cyclically spread across the net and back to
YC.

~~~
dhotson
I originally found it on someones del.icio.us and posted it here. It's pretty
amazing to see how this stuff spreads. :)

